# Festival of Dogs Llanelli 29th May 2011



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

29th May 2011

This is the first year for Festival of dogs which is being held on the 
Festival Fields
Milenium Coastal park
Llanelli

The festival should be a fantastic Fun day for Dogs and Families.

For further information check site Festival Of Dogs


----------



## Babydumpling (Apr 11, 2011)

Hiya, So I've looked on the website and I'm assuming you just turn up to this event? or do you need a ticket? 
Thanks x


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi
The Festival starts at 10.00am. Entrance is £5 for adults £3 for children.

Should be a fantastic day, I am sure you will enjoy.

The website has been under construction but will be fully updated by this evening. Thank you x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ohhhhh we might be up for this! supposed to be going down llandysul way that weekend but not sure which day yet so if it`s not the 29th then i`ll bring jake along


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi leah84
Midway between Swansea and Llandysul, Nice stop off point. Look forward to seeing you and beautiful Jake. Should be a great day X


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

sounds like fun we will be there just hope buster will behave  be nice to meet up with some peeps to x


----------



## david 197 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi!

Looks as though is going to be a good event!!

Can you give more information and directions please?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Babydumpling said:


> Hiya, So I've looked on the website and I'm assuming you just turn up to this event? or do you need a ticket?
> Thanks x


That's a fair old trek for a day out 

Looks interesting - will have to check if it clashes with any shows and maybe bring some of my rabble along


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

david 197 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Looks as though is going to be a good event!!
> 
> Can you give more information and directions please?


Hi Event is being held at --
Festival fields Millenium coastal park Llanelli SA15 4DP--A484
Festival fields website will give you information of activities. 
I am sure you will enjoy x


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks really good! I'll bring mine along, if I haven't anything else on....looks clear so far!


----------



## mycollies (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi
Will be travelling from Surrey to Narbeth that weekend, will try and make the show, my collies will love it-and me of course!


----------



## ben_576 (Oct 22, 2008)

I will deffo be coming to this event! Looking forward to an exciting looking day! :001_smile: I hope many of you guys from on here come along 2! :001_smile:


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

beris said:


> 29th May 2011
> 
> This is the first year for Festival of dogs which is being held on the
> Festival Fields
> ...


We have a couple of trade pitches left if anyone interested, please get in touch as soon as possible by our website Festival Of Dogs.
Looking forward to a fantastic day.x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

well i`m a defo for going as i`ll be collecting for many tears from 10-1 with my 2 monsters  hopefully get a chance to walk round a bit with them afterwards, just hope the weather is nice for it seems to be brightening up this week a bit


----------



## ben_576 (Oct 22, 2008)

I hope to see a few of you guys down at the Festival Of Dogs! Getting close now 4 Days!!


----------



## ben_576 (Oct 22, 2008)

They have published the fun dog show classes on the Festival Of Dogs website!

£1 per entry!:biggrin:

Here they are:-

* Handsomest Dog
* Prettiest Bitch
* Waggiest Tail
* Cutest Puppy
* Best Condition
* Best Six Legs
* Best Junior Handler
* Best Cross Breed
* Best Veteran (8 Years Plus)
* Best Rescue (All proceeds to charity)


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

just had a phone call to say this has been cancelled and hopefully being rescheduled for a few months time, good job they rang when they did as i was just about to leave


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

I did think it might be off, but went anyway! What a shame about the weather!  But I'll look forward to going in a few months when they reschedule it.

We had a lovely walk instead and I'm now recovering from the mega bath that followed!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`m surprised they never updated the site to let people know, not giving off the best impression of it for future dates if they cancel it without letting people know (especially the ones travelling a fair bit for it) i`m just lucky that MT rang me otherwise we`d have went all the way up for nothing


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`m surprised they never updated the site to let people know, not giving off the best impression of it for future dates if they cancel it without letting people know (especially the ones travelling a fair bit for it) i`m just lucky that MT rang me otherwise we`d have went all the way up for nothing


I checked the website too before we left, but I got the impression that it really was a last minute thing, as on the gate they explained that the wind was so strong it was blowing down the marquees. It was a safety concern.

I'm sure they will learn from this, and hope they do well in the future. We don't have enough events like this down here!


----------

